# Remington 887 Pump



## WildFowl2479 (Jun 30, 2012)

Well its almost that time to be slaying (or at least shooting AT birds!!!) I totally spaced it out this whole off season, last year I was hunting down south and my front sight fell off of my remington 887. Well I lost it!!!

Anyways does anyone know where to purchase one at? I need one bad, and cant find anything on remingtons web page! Thanks!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Just buy a fiber optic sight. You can get the ones that screw in the hole or the ones that snap on the rib. I like the snap on ones the best. You can get these at Walmart in the sporting goods section.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Fowlmouth said:


> Just buy a fiber optic sight. You can get the ones that screw in the hole or the ones that snap on the rib. I like the snap on ones the best. You can get these at Walmart in the sporting goods section.


Good advice! I bought one last season and it is kinda cheesy because it adheres to the rib with a sticky strip, so I dont know how well it will last. But I liked the green with the red dot in the middle best so I went for it.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm sure you could call the remington customer service number and they'd send you out a new one for a reasonable price.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Just buy a fiber optic sight. You can get the ones that screw in the hole or the ones that snap on the rib. I like the snap on ones the best. You can get these at Walmart in the sporting goods section.


+1


----------



## WildFowl2479 (Jun 30, 2012)

Looked into fiber optic sights and they will not work on the 887. Its a whole different desighn than the 870 May have to call remington cuz i can not find anything anywhere!


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Just cut open a #3 steel shotgun shell, take one of the BB's, and glue it where the sight was. Instant front bead for the price of a single shotgun shell!


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

Don't worry about it. The only reason the beed is on the gun is for gun fit! If your looking at the bead your shooting wrong. Booth eyes open & looking only at the target. Use your perrefrial vision to give you the relationship between the barrel & the target. I know it may sound crazy but try it. I have taken the bead out of guns to prove the point at my local range all the time.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

BigMac said:


> Don't worry about it. The only reason the beed is on the gun is for gun fit! If your looking at the bead your shooting wrong. Booth eyes open & looking only at the target. Use your perrefrial vision to give you the relationship between the barrel & the target. I know it may sound crazy but try it. I have taken the bead out of guns to prove the point at my local range all the time.


It's true. I shoot better without a bead.


----------



## wingmanck (Sep 7, 2007)

If you're like me and you want the sight whether you use it or not, I'm pretty sure this is the part # - F301704.
You'll have to call a gunsmith or Remington (1-800-243-9700, Mon.-Fri., 9:00 AM-5:00
PM ET) for price/availabilty


----------



## WildFowl2479 (Jun 30, 2012)

I know its not a fancy or expensive gun but i have pride in what i own!! I like my guns looking good, no ******* shotgun bead. As for most of you I do not think you have seen the 887 in person, and the desighn and grooves down the barrell. Wingmanck thanks Ill look it up right now! Nice of you to even include the number!!!


----------



## WildFowl2479 (Jun 30, 2012)

Called remington! They are sending two sights free of charge!!! Thanks everyone!!! Also going to pick up a new remington 1100 tomorrow afternoon! Its been a good week!!!


----------



## trouthunter1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Attend a Ducks Unlimited event. We usually have 2 or 3 of them, in camo.


----------



## WildFowl2479 (Jun 30, 2012)

I would love to attend more DU events!!!! I would also love to volunteer and the whole nine!


----------



## trouthunter1 (Sep 12, 2007)

WIldfowl, Shoot me your contact info. I am the state recruitment chairman for DU here in Utah. I can get you hooked up with events and with a chapter to join and volunteer for. 
[email protected] is my main e-mail or you can give me a buzz. 801.381.5476 (Dan)


----------

